

Ask HN: European Hosting Providers and CDN? - ConceptDog

Hi Guys,<p>I've got fairly substantial project going live shortly, and it's localized for the european market. I'd like to arrange some hosting for it, and a CDN.<p>All of my experience is with North American providers, so I'm hoping that someone can suggest a good provider for physical or virtual (cloud) hosting aiming at the big three (UK, France, Germany).<p>Thanks very much
======
benreyes
Amazon EC2/S3 has servers in europe (Ireland). Though it's a litte bit more
expensive.

Also I've met the guys from Flexiant.com/Flexiscale
(<http://www.flexiant.com/products/flexiscale/>) at FOWA:London years ago. Not
sure how they deliver.

------
jacquesm
Very satisfied leaseweb customer here. Leaseweb.com is their website.

Large volume about E1450 / gigabit including server, OVH is cheaper but has a
bit of a bad rep.

------
cdnwebhosting
cdnXite - <http://www.cdnxitehosting.com> \- offer VPS Hosting with datacentre
in UK/USA/SWEDEN. Just add Microsoft free CDN -
<http://www.microsoft.com/windowsazure/windowsazure/>

------
jrnkntl
Linode has a datacentre in London nowadays.

